# Kubike 16" oder 20"



## Nicky12gut (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
brauch mal eure Hilfe oder besser gesagt Ratschlag 
Mien Sohn 4 Jahre, 114cm groß und eine Schrittlänge von 48cm. Die Schrittlänge wird bei Kubike mit 50cm angegeben und ab 110cm für das 20".
Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob sich ein 16" überhaupt lohnt. Zur Zeit fährt er ein 12", was natürlich viel zu klein ist.
Habe aber die Befürchtung, dass der Schritt von 12" auf 20" zu groß ist, oder was habt ihr für Erfahrungen?
LG Nicky


----------



## KIV (10. Juni 2015)

Nimm das 20"er, das passt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicky12gut (10. Juni 2015)

OK, danke... Vermute ich auch, er wird sich schon daran gewöhnen an die Großen Reifen


----------



## track94 (10. Juni 2015)

U





KIV schrieb:


> Nimm das 20"er, das passt schon.


Und zur not kann er das halbe Jahr noch mit dem 12" überbrücken....spätestens dann wird es passen.


----------



## KIV (10. Juni 2015)

Nicky12gut schrieb:


> OK, danke... Vermute ich auch, er wird sich schon daran gewöhnen an die Großen Reifen


Größere Reifen bieten riesige Vorteile, das wird er sofort merken.


----------



## trolliver (10. Juni 2015)

+1

Der ist schon zu lange auf dem 12er unterwegs und wird deswegen eventuell ein paar Umgewöhnungsschwierigkeiten haben. Aber 16er wäre seiner Größe nicht mehr lang angemessen. Das 12er wird er aber kaum noch anrühren wollen, wenn er das 20er erstmal kennt. Philipp war kleiner und hatte vor allem deutlich kürzere Beine, als er auf das 20er umstieg.

Oliver


----------



## Matt1982 (21. Juni 2015)

Meiner hat den Umstieg von 12 auf 24 gemacht und hatte keinerlei Probleme (war aber auch schon 2 Jahre älter).Jetzt steh ich vorm gleichen Problem bei meinem kleinen (112cm groß und eine Schrittlänge von 47cm) und war mal beim örtlichen Bikepartner probesitzen. Das BMC SE20 war zu groß und da kann man getrost noch 1,5 Jahre warten. Das gleiche Problem hatte ich bei meinem großen auch und musste dann feststellen das er dann eben schon aufs 24er passte.

Nunja, gibt es da was vernünftiges in 18 Zoll oder besser noch ein 16er aus der Bucht und ein Jahr warten?


----------



## trolliver (21. Juni 2015)

18" kenne ich nur von Puky, mag da auch andere etablierte geben mit der LR-Größe. Wenn es für den Übergang ist: man kann natürlich auch mit einem Puky oder Hudora Rad fahren. Jedenfalls besser mit einem solchen in der richtigen Größe als mit einem viel zu kleinen Rad.

Von den ganzen Kids in Philipps Umfeld, nicht nur Kindergarten, auch Nachbarschaft, Sportverein etc., hat keins auch nur ansatzweise ein ähnlich gutes Rad wie er. Einer hat einen Zweiradmechaniker als Vater. Einige vermögende Leute dabei. Wenn es hoch kommt, haben sie Pukys, sonst irgendeinen Trash oder Kaufhauskram. Trotzdem fahren sie, teilweise auch gern. Und eher zu groß als zu klein, das mag eigentlich kein Kind.

Oliver


----------



## Matt1982 (21. Juni 2015)

Ja, hab auch schon gesucht aber vernünftige bikes gibts erst ab 20". Dann muss der kleine sich eben noch ein Jahr gedulden bis es was ordentliches gibt.


----------



## trolliver (21. Juni 2015)

Philipp war etwa so groß wie deiner mit deutlich kürzeren Beinen, als er von 16 auf 20 Zoll umgestiegen ist. Was fährt deiner jetzt? 12 Zoll? Das wäre wirklich deutlich zu klein.

Oliver


----------



## Matt1982 (21. Juni 2015)

Ich hätte auch gedacht das 20 schon passen könnte, aber hat wie gesagt nicht geklappt. Aktuell hat er ein 12er was ich dringend austauschen wollte, aber ich werde ja jetzt nicht mehr viel in ein 16er oder 18er stecken wenn ich über den Winter schon das 20er aufbaue.

@trolliver: Welches Rad hast du deinem kleinen denn damals geholt, wenn er kürzere Beine als 47 hatte gabs doch bestimmt ein Problem mit dem Oberrohr. Das einzige was passen könnte wäre eventuell das 20er von orbea, die sind zimlich klein und man sitzt quasi uf der Höhe des Rades.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (22. Juni 2015)

Nimm ein gebrauchtes Puky 18" und lass ihn das fahren bis ein 20" passt. Die Puky gibs günstig in den Kleinanzeigen oder lokal und wirste auch wieder los mit wenig Verlust.


----------



## Y_G (22. Juni 2015)

vielleicht sollte ich überlegen unser Cnoc16" zu vermieten bis in der Familie das wieder jemand braucht


----------



## trifi70 (22. Juni 2015)

Y_G schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte ich überlegen unser Cnoc16" zu vermieten bis in der Familie das wieder jemand braucht


Hatte ich auch mit dem Moskito vor, was bis dato 2 Jahre im Keller gut ablagerte... Hier lokal in der Umgebung hätt ichs gemacht, mit in die Ferne versenden war mir das aber nix. Inzwischen werden 20er und 16er aktuell gefahren, das 12er "restauriert" und ein passender Platz an der Wand gesucht.


----------



## Y_G (22. Juni 2015)

ja das 16" werde ich auch nicht verkaufen, da steckt so viel Arbeit drin das kann und will ja auch keiner bezahlen


----------



## Matt1982 (22. Juni 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Nimm ein gebrauchtes Puky 18" und lass ihn das fahren bis ein 20" passt. Die Puky gibs günstig in den Kleinanzeigen oder lokal und wirste auch wieder los mit wenig Verlust.



Das war ja exakt was ich vor hatte und es wird ein schweres 18er mit 3 Gang Narbe und Freilauf. So kann er sich schon mal den Rücktritt ab- un das Schalten angewöhnen.


----------



## Taurus1 (22. Juni 2015)

Schwer ist auch gut für die Beine . Allerdings hatte meine Tochter mit einem schweren "Zwischenrad" die Lust am Radfahren fast komplett verloren. Hat trotz tollem 20er ewig gedauert, bis sie wieder wirklich gerne gefahren ist. Das passiert mir nicht nochmal.

Ich hätte für den Übergang ein gebrauchtes Cube 160 genommen. Die wirst du auch wieder zum gleichen Preis los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matt1982 (22. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube das "schwere" 18er dürfte nicht und wenn nicht viel schwerer als sein 12er puky sein, wenns klappt und mir niemand zuvor kommt hol ich heute noch.

Muss dann nur schauen wie ich das Ding "cool" bekomme =)


----------



## Ann (22. Juni 2015)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Allerdings hatte meine Tochter mit einem schweren "Zwischenrad" die Lust am Radfahren fast komplett verloren. Hat trotz tollem 20er ewig gedauert, bis sie wieder wirklich gerne gefahren ist. Das passiert mir nicht nochmal.



so war es bei uns auch. 18" puky komplett verweigert, zwar immer wieder versucht, aber sie wollte einfach nicht. dann noch schnell ein 20" cube gebraucht gekauft, a weng war daran gemacht, das radfahren wurde langsam wieder interessant, dann das 24" isla und sie hat voll spaß dran, obwohl das isla noch zu groß war. ich werde auch nie mehr den fehler machen ein schweres rad zu kaufen. kommt natürlich auch aufs kind drauf an, meine ist groß, aber sehr zart. gewichtsmäßg sind die "stiefenkel" vom opa ca. gleich, aber die sind 3 jahre jünger und viel kleiner


----------



## Matt1982 (22. Juni 2015)

Nunja, das Gewicht ist kein Problem, von daher muss eigentlich nur etwas für den Coolnessfaktor gemacht werden. Eventuell vernünftigen Lenker drauf und farblich umgestalten usw., kommt drauf an was der Gebrauchtmarkt her gibt. Möchte da nicht großartig investieren und schon gar nicht neue Teile zerschneiden.


----------



## Ann (22. Juni 2015)

wie schaut es denn aus? tipps bekommste dann bestimmt viele


----------



## Matt1982 (22. Juni 2015)

Hat heute leider nicht mehr geklappt, aber wenn ichs bekomme werd ich garantiert ein paar Fragen haben =)


----------



## trolliver (23. Juni 2015)

Gewicht wäre für Philipp auch kein Problem gewesen, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Das ist mein Tick. Sein erstes Rad, das 12er Felt BMX, wog über 10kg, und er fegte damit um die Ecken wie ein gestochenes Ferkel. Auch das bleischwere 20er bei meinen Eltern fährt er zügig, wenn der Dynamo nicht mitschleift. Das ist echt erbärmlich, ich hatte ganz verdrängt, wieviel Kraft die Seitenläufer kosten, vom Lärm ganz abgesehen.

Das 18er Puky ist schon ganz in Ordnung und wäre selbst als 20kg-Bomber noch besser als das 12er. Philipp ist nun 1,24 und mag oder kann nicht mehr auf dem Isla CNOC 16 fahren. Kann ich voll verstehen.

Oliver


----------



## Matt1982 (23. Juni 2015)

Glaube das 12er (noch die komplette Stahlversion) dürfte ~ 14 Kg wiegen. Es ist jedenfalls deutlich schwerer als das 24er Orbea des Großen welches ich zwischen 10 und 11 Kg einordne.  Beim 18er hoffe ich noch auf die Version aus Alu, ist nicht von Puky sondern von Kellys, auch wenn ich glaube das die alles das selbe Ding vertreiben....

Als ich 7 Jahre alt war zog ich auf der Straße im übrigen ein altes 20er Klapprad meinem 24er giant MTB vor. Das Klapprad hatte noch eine 2 Gang Schaltung bei der man zum umschalten die Rücktrittbremse kurz antippen musste, aber man konnte wirklich an die 20 Kilo noch jeden Misst anhängen und durch die Gegend ziehen, was beim Giant mtb nicht ging. Ich hab meist einen Industriesauger dran gehängt der Leergeräumt und mit meinem kleinen Bruder gefüllt wurde.


----------



## trifi70 (23. Juni 2015)

Ella nimmt das 16er CNOC nur noch im äußersten Notfall. "Das ist so langsam".


----------



## trolliver (23. Juni 2015)

Bei Puky sind die Alu- und die Stahlversionen nicht so wesentlich voneinander entfernt, was das Gewicht angeht. Klar: die Teile machen ja 75% des Gewichts aus. Meist ist es ja so, daß man, will man ein leichtes Rad haben, eben auf alle Teile inkl. Rahmen und Gabel achten muß.

Doch auch, wenn ich bei meinen Kindern Wert auf ein leichtes Rad lege, die passende Größe wäre mir noch wichtiger. Als ich klein war, gab es keine MTBs, nur eine Größe Kinderrad, das war 20", blau für Jungen und wahrscheinlich hammerschwer. Hab's mit 4 und vielen vielen Schrammen und Wunden gelernt und doch immer wieder versucht und bin gern damit gefahren. Mit 7 gab's das nächste Rad, einen High-Riser (das gibt's heute nicht mehr! Ätsch!  ), der wohl eher 25kg wog... andere Zeiten.


----------



## Matt1982 (23. Juni 2015)

Morgen Abend weiss ich mehr....Termin zum abholen ist fix, hoffe ich bekomme die Adresse noch =)

Die 20er Puki wiegen aber doch heute kaum noch mehr als 11 Kilo, oder? Ihr macht mir langsam Angst und das obwohl ich ein sehr gutes Gefühl hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (23. Juni 2015)

Angst? Wovor? Du mußt doch beim 20er kein Puky kaufen!

Die 18er Pukys wiegen laut Hersteller 10-11kg, ein vollausgestattetes (Gepäckträger, Licht etc.) 20er mit Dreigang ca. 13kg. Heute alles Aluräder. Das war beim Stahlroß jedoch auch nicht viel schwerer.

Philipps komplett ausgestattetes 20er wiegt 8kg, nur als Beispiel - es gibt hier im Forum noch deutlich leichtere. Allerdings bin ich einer der wenigen, die straßentaugliche Räder aufbauen. Ein reines Sportgerät braucht Philipp derzeit nicht.

Oliver


----------



## Ann (23. Juni 2015)

selbst das ganz neue puky *alu light* mit 3-gang wiegt noch über 12 kg....


----------



## Matt1982 (23. Juni 2015)

Ist doch nur für zwischendurch (nur diesen Sommer noch) und mit 13 KG ist es nicht schwerer als sein 12er =)


----------



## Taurus1 (24. Juni 2015)

Die Schaltung wird einiges vom Gewicht wett machen.


----------



## Matt1982 (24. Juni 2015)

Glaube die wird aber auch der Verursacher für das nette Gewicht sein. Nunja, Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche und Lichtanlage ist sowieso Luxus und gehört demontiert. Was ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen kann ist das es Freilauf hat, das hab ich bisher eigentlich bei solchen Rädern noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## trolliver (24. Juni 2015)

Matt1982 schrieb:


> Nunja, Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche und Lichtanlage ist sowieso Luxus und gehört demontiert.


Siehste, da bin ich anderer Meinung. So kommen jedenfalls unterschiedliche Räder raus. 

Oliver


----------



## Matt1982 (24. Juni 2015)

Hab das gute Stück abgeholt, leider kein Freilauf aber es fühlt sich leichter an als das 12er Pukky:




(Der Verkäufer möge mir den Bildklau bitte verzeihen, hatte keine Cam bereit)


----------



## Taurus1 (24. Juni 2015)

Unnützer Ballast weg (Licht, Schutzblech, Gepäckträger), Stollenreifen drauf, fertig ist der Kindercrosser!

Rücktritt und Felgenbremse hinten? Dann würde ich die Felgenbremse wegmachen, das verwirt doch mehr als es nützt.


----------



## Matt1982 (24. Juni 2015)

Ich würde lieber den Rücktritt gegen den Freilauf tauschen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (24. Juni 2015)

wenn es so einfach ginge...
Wenn du die Hinterradnabe wechselst, bist du die Schaltung ja wieder los.


----------



## trifi70 (24. Juni 2015)

Rücktritt ausbaun, falls machbar. Bei manchen Naben geht dies... Würde die Felgenbremse dranlassen, übt gleich fürs nächste Rad.


----------



## Matt1982 (25. Juni 2015)

Da das Topic gesprengt wird habe ich für das Rad, Umbau und Problemchen einen anderen auf gemacht. Da darf sich jeder nach belieben austoben und Vorschläge machen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eine-liebe-fuer-einen-sommer-in-18-zoll.758280/


----------



## Louis1979 (29. Juni 2015)

Hier gibt es auch ein kleines 20" ab ca. 47cm SL oder das große ab ca. 52cm SL. Einfach einmal beim Händler in der Nähe testen.


----------



## Matt1982 (29. Juni 2015)

47cm Innenbeinlänge sind mir persönlich zu kurz für das Rad wenn man Bedenkt das das Oberrohr vor dem Sattel 45,5cm vom Boden weg ist.


----------



## Louis1979 (29. Juni 2015)

Matt1982 schrieb:


> 47cm Innenbeinlänge sind mir persönlich zu kurz für das Rad wenn man Bedenkt das das Oberrohr vor dem Sattel 45,5cm vom Boden weg ist.


Deshalb nach Möglichkeit ja Probefahren .
Gibt da ja einige Händler, die die Bikes vertreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

